# Cheap vs Expensive Nutrients?



## The Poet (Oct 13, 2013)

If growing in Coco there are many nutrients available.
I tried Maxi-grow then Canna-nutes. The Maxi-grow leaves a chemical taste and I get a sore throat if it's not flushed real good. {maybe good for vegging}  Then I tried the Canna line and love it! It is real good stuff if fabulously expensive. I am totally happy with the Canna-line but for the price.

  OK there are dozens of nutrients available. What do you guys use? {Especially you Hemp Goddess} I heard Botanicare is good {and cheap}
 I will ask the guys at the Hydro store next time I am down there but I think I am ready to check out another nutrient line. Less than $20. for half a gallon stuff vs $140. a quart! Come on, 'Canna' can't be that good. 

   What is a good nutrient and how many different 1/2 gallon jugs are there to mix together? I appreciate it, thank you.


                                         the poet


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 13, 2013)

Easy. General Hydroponics Micro/bloom. Can buy in bulk when your serious about year round growing. Even get it in 55gal drum


----------



## The Poet (Oct 13, 2013)

nouvellechef,


     Thanks!  Last time I was at the hydro store I did buy a bag of Maxigrow to veg with as it is real cheap. I planned to ease out of the Maxigrow and into the Canna line before the flip. And I just now found an article on that very subject on this Forum. I saw that Earth Juice is equally as expensive as Canna and using Maxi for veg is about as cheap as I can go but for using the Maxi all the time. I would have to really get into flushing however. Canna Nutes are "Vegetable based" and I would think are not so harsh. I am happy to have had such a prompt reply. 

   Thanks nouvellechef, what do you like to cook? The Poet


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 13, 2013)

Anything from a wood fired grill is my fortay. Don't overthink it. GH will by far be the cheapest year round and will deliver results.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 14, 2013)

nouvellechef,

     A wood fired grille! Imagine that! 

    I was out clearing off the BBQ area getting ready to cut up cook wood for my net wire barrels. I cut oak logs in 4" sections and fill a 4' tall 2" x 4" net wire 'barrel' with the sections splitting them up as needed. 3" thick logs for hamburgers; for Briskets, I cut pieces up to 9" for my smoker and fill another barrel with them. Before long I will have wood for my wood stove and the fireplace as well. These over grown woods are looking like someone actually lived here. And around here nothing gets wasted.


                                        the Poet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2013)

Good morning, Poet.  I use the General Hydroponics Flora nutes.  I do a little different than some.  I like the GH Flora Nova Grow.  The Flora Nova is a stand alone nute, it works well for me in veg, and I like the simplicity of not mixing several different things together.  However for flowering, I have not liked the GH Flora Nova Bloom, so I use the 2 parts of the GH Flora Series (there are 3 parts) and use the Lucas formula.  When you get to flowering, we can discuss flowering nutes further. 

I'm with NC on not making things more complicated than they need to be.   For now, if you want to pick up some General Hydroponics Flora Nova Grow, it should do you for vegging.  Note that the GH Flora Nova and the GH Flora 
Series are different lines of nutes.  The Nova is a stand alone 1 part nutrient and the series is a 3 part nute program that uses grow, micro, and bloom in different proportions depending on where you are in your growing cycle.

I never flush anything but toilets.


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2013)

Been using GH 3 part for a couple years now. Love it. Cheap and easy.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 14, 2013)

Hemp Goddess,


      Good morning again,
If you prefer Flora Nova Veg but not Bloom, why do you not like Flora Nova Bloom? And what is the Lucas formula, I can't find any reference to it at my Hydro store. 
   I'm relatively new at this and bought Maxi Grow, Maxi-Bloom and Kool-Bloom {dry fertilizer} the first trip to the first Hydro store. I was getting low on the Maxi-Grow so bought another {$15. = 2.2 Lbs} figuring I could veg with it a lot cheaper saving the Canna Nutes for flowering. 

But which two of the Flora Nova do you use and what is the Lucas formula?


                                                       The Poet


                And Hampsterdude,


    You mean Bio-bud, Bio-root and Bio-thrive?
And whats Bio-thrive/grow?

   are you really in Hampsterdam?


                                              poet


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 14, 2013)

no Poet hes using the General Hydroponic line... not their Organic line, which consists of Bio Thrive-Grow, Bio Thrive-Bloom, Bio-weed, Bio-Marine, Bio-Root, CaMg+, Bio-Bud, and Black Diamond. thats General Hydroponics "General Organic" line, all organic nutes, what Hamster uses is the synthetic nute line from GH. its a trio, i havnt used it but if memory serves, it consists of Grow, Micro, and Bloom


----------



## The Poet (Oct 14, 2013)

sunakard2000,


      I didn't realize that, an organic and a synthetic line! Very interesting.
 I'll read up on that after I go check my mail, I am learning a lot.

                                 thanks  the Poet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2013)

The Poet said:
			
		

> Hemp Goddess,
> 
> 
> Good morning again,
> ...


 
I just seemed to have nutrient deficiencies with the GH Flora Nova Bloom.

The GH Flora series nutes hXXp://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Flora-Series-FloraBloom/dp/B0024NDVRA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381789022&sr=8-1&keywords=flora+grow+micro+bloom[/URL])

are a 3 part nutrient regime.  You use different amounts of grow and bloom depending on where you are in your growing cycle.  The amount of micro stays the same.  The Lucas system is a nutrient regime that does not use the Grow part of the GH Flora 3 part nutrients.  I only use the Lucas formula in the flowering phase a I personally believe that vegging plants need the "grow" nutrients.  You use the micro and the bloom only in a 1-2 ratio, usually 8 ml per gal of micro and 16 ml of bloom per gallon of water.  However that can be increased or decreased for plants wanting more or less food.

Hamster uses the GH 3 part that I have linked above.


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hamster uses the GH 3 part that I have linked above.



:yeahthat:

I also sometimes drop the GROW from the mix in flower.  I am a heavy feeder and there is usually enough N in the MICRO for my ladies. I do keep Cal/Mag+ on hand and use it in Flower when needed.  I can't see myself ever using different nutrients. They would have to double the price for me to even consider it.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 14, 2013)

Hampster and Goddess, 


       Both Hemp Goddess and Hampster Lewis {Thank you very much} omit the grow nutes in the Flora series from flowering. Is this to limit nitrogen? Or why else is the 'grow' omitted and is this important in other fertilizers to limit nitrogen during flowing?

  Using the Canna line has really made me think about what I put in my Coco medium.

                                                The Poet









                        Thanks I'll study up on it. Poet


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 15, 2013)

I am one of a very few who uses Advanced Nutrients here but I tried their Jungle Juice(3part) for hydroponics just on a whim, and I absolutely love the results and it is actually very comparable to GH Flora 3part. The price is actually better per gallon as well. The only thing with either of them is in hydro you have to use a cal/mag additive, and in my experience, you have to monitor and adjust the PH frequently. Here is the 2 nute brands from Discount hydroponics: hxxp://www.discount-hydro.com/products/Advanced-Nutrients-Jungle-Juice.html
hxxp://www.discount-hydro.com/products/General-Hydroponics-Flora-Series.html
Everything in my stealth cabinet journal was grown with Jungle Juice


----------



## WAGMAN007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Go to Skunk magazine put Lucas formula in the search it will explain all kind of interesting if you are a chemical grower.
WAGMAN


----------



## The Poet (Oct 15, 2013)

Hampster,


    I was re-reading this and you answered my question before I asked it! 
               "there is usually enough N in the MICRO for my ladies"
This... is why one limits the nitrogen during flowering as there is enough in supporting nutes. Cool, it just took me a while to figure it out, sorry.


                    "I'll write if spared" There was news of a fight, 
                     but none from Giffin he did not write.

                                             Poet


----------



## lindseyj (Oct 20, 2013)

If you&#8217;re growing in soil, you will want to get nutrients made for soil, but if you are growing in any medium besides soil, like coco coir, you will want to get nutrients specifically made for hydroponics. Generally hydroponic nutrient mixtures available on the local stores. Whether utilizing wet or dry hydroponic nutrients, buy bottles or packs marked withe "twin pack" or "triple packs."


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2013)

I have always used Dutch Master Products,,havent used any of the others.


----------

